# zimbra?

## stealthy

For me, there really hasn't been a groupware product that is fast, stable and easy to use on gentoo

Things are improving now, and I've been actively following a few products, but for what I really need:

There are two contenders as far as I am concerned, 

Hula project

and the other being

zimbra 

I found out about zimbra through slashdot, and am really impressed with it, which lead to a question

Are there any ebuilds for zimbra yet?

Don't want to use Mysql,postfix,openldap as provided by the(zimbra)

for fellow gentooers  :Smile:  , please add your vote on zimbra's site, to have native support from zimbra.

All I want is the zimbra core only.

click below to get the their web poll:

http://www.zimbra.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117

Thank you for your support.  :Smile: 

P.S. Don't know what else I can do to get zimbra on gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## QuietStorm

Voted to support the cause. Even though it kinda sucks I had to register on the forums in order to vote.

----------

## jkomar

I have voted as well. Zimbra looks like a great package.

Jason

----------

## dliefbroer

I was looking at Zimbra too.

It is supposed to install quickly so even without portage it should be possible. If you get gentoo support for Zimbra they will make a installer that will run on gentoo they are not going to make an ebuild.

ATM Zimbra has a few issues that I don't feel happy with:

It installs everything, so you end up without a webserver, without your own mail support and without a "normal LDAP"It's load appears to be very high, and because you can't just install the software for yourself my guess is that you can't really tweak it.

----------

## gentoo_0x00

Has anyone actually installed Zimbra on Gentoo?

I must admit I want Zimbra simply because of the webmail app, it seems far superior to all others I have seen...

And it seems to have all the goodies I want including spamassassin and virus scanner.

This if from the Zimbra docs...

 *Quote:*   

> Important. You cannot have any other web server, database, LDAP, or MTA
> 
> server running, when you install the Zimbra software. If you have installed any
> 
> of the applications, before you install Zimbra software, disable these
> ...

 

It is a draw back Zimbra wants to use its own apache, and mysql. However, if you have multiple static ips at your disposal you should be able to run your own apache and mysql side by side.

I will post again after I attempt the install.

----------

## RyecoAaron

I tried to install the Debian binaries but at least one segfaults.  So, install from source is the only option from what I can tell.  Any luck on your end?

* Edit * - It was segfaulting because perl & libperl needed to be compiled with ithreads enabled.

----------

## mudrii

Yup

is nice to have an ebuild for zimbra in gentoo

----------

## lxnay

I am trying to build zimbra from cvs but:

1. it's a pain in the neck

2. see point 1.

3. see point 2.

4. build_cvs_howto.txt is outdated

5. compiling a specific perl module (i don't remember its name) when doing "make" on Perl directory cause a huge memory leak (my 2GB of RAM are filled).

I'd like to switch from Hula (its development is terrible) to Zimbra on my home server on Gentoo. I don't want to install debian on my ancient laptop only to run Zimbra...

----------

## tightcode

Zimbra looks very promising and they have a new OS Poll thread:

http://www.zimbra.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1247

Gentoo is presently leading, if anyone reading this actually plans to use Zimbra with Gentoo please feel free to vote (requires registering on their forum).

I am probably going to try deploying this in a largish environment in the coming month so I will keep everyone posted as to the progress.

Cheers,

TightCode

----------

## armstrtw

any luck on ebuild for zimbra?

----------

## lxnay

I want it.

I've installer zimbra on CentOS 4.3 and it's an amazing piece of code.

----------

## monicajae

layman and subversion have zimbra

----------

